# [R/S/E] Good Rod?



## Mad MOAI (Aug 10, 2009)

I'm playing Pokemon Sapphire and I just got the Surf HM, but none of the Pokemon in my team can learn Surf. Where can I get the good rod so I can fish for a Barboach or something that can?

Yes, I know that Zigzagoon and a whole bunch of other stuff can learn Surf, but I want something less boring...


----------



## Doctor Jimmy (Aug 11, 2009)

Get it from the Fishing Guru. He's on Route 118. Read the rest here.


----------



## ultraviolet (Aug 11, 2009)

Unfortunately the Fishing Guru is on the side of Route 118 that you need to surf across. 

Try looking around for Marill near the daycare, or raise a Lotad/Wingull if you want an actual water pokemon. 
This used to happen to me like every time I played Sapphire.


----------



## Alxprit (Aug 11, 2009)

Zigzagoon can learn Surf.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Aug 12, 2009)

If you feel like raising aron to level 42, aggron can learn surf. Do not ask.
But if you didn't catch one in Dewford, then you have to have surf to get one, so that won't work.


----------



## Autumn (Aug 13, 2009)

I use a Zigzagoon on my team. :x It learned Surf so that it could attack Rock-types and also because I hate HM slaves even though I have an HM slave Aron. x3


----------



## FireMario (Nov 29, 2009)

Try going with a Tentacool or a Pelipper.


----------



## spaekle (Nov 29, 2009)

...Why don't you teach a random Zigzagoon or something Surf, Surf to where you get the Good Rod, and _then_ catch something cool for your main team?

I personally used a Golduck on my Emerald (you can get Psyduck in the Safari Zone).


----------

